# Emerge: problemi di conflitto [risolto]

## mrl4n

Ho un problema con l'aggiornamento del sistema che dopo molti tentativi non sono ancora riuscito a risolvere.

Ho lanciato un 

```
eix sync && emerge -NDuav world
```

 e questo mi restituisce 

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdm-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-core required by world

    (and 9 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3[qt3support,-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1', 'nomerge')

    x11-libs/qt-core required by world

    (and 2 more)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

Ora in package.keywords ho smascherato diversi pacchetti che mi hanno portato alla situazione attuale; se non fosse che ogni pacchetto smascherato mi porta alla necessità di un nuovo smascheramento 

```
x11-libs/qt-core ~x86

x11-libs/qt-webkit ~x86

x11-libs/qt-test ~x86
```

Ho provato a fare l'emerge dei singoli pacchetti ma nulla di fatto.Last edited by mrl4n on Mon Mar 01, 2010 6:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

Devi assicurarti di aver smascherato tutti* i moduli delle qt. Il problema è che tutti i moduli devono avere la stessa versione.

Fallo e rilancia l'update del world come hai fatto prima.

----------

## mrl4n

Dubito che sia la strada giusta...ora mi ritrovo in package.keywords 

```
x11-libs/qt-core ~x86

x11-libs/qt-webkit ~x86

x11-libs/qt-test ~x86

dev-libs/soprano ~x86

dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies ~x86

x11-libs/qt-qt3support ~x86

x11-libs/qt-gui ~x86

x11-libs/qt-sql ~x86

x11-libs/qt-script ~x86

x11-libs/qt-svg ~x86

x11-libs/qt-opengl ~x86

```

e al tentativo di fare l'emerge 

```
!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:                

x11-libs/qt-script:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmag-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdesu-4.3.5', 'nomerge')  

    (and 7 more)                                                                                    

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2', 'nomerge')                                                                                                   

x11-libs/qt-sql:4

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3[qt3support,-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                       

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2[qt3support,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'merge')                                                                                      

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepasswd-4.3.5', 'nomerge')                                                                                               

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkcddb-4.3.5', 'nomerge')                                                                                                

    (and 8 more)                                                                                       

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[qt3support,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'merge')                                                                                     

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2[-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2', 'merge')                                                                                                    

    x11-libs/qt-core required by world                                                                 

    (and 13 more)                                                                                      

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3[qt3support,-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3', 'nomerge')                                                                                      

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1', 'nomerge')                                                                                                  

    x11-libs/qt-core required by world                                                                 

    (and 3 more)                                                                                       

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-gui required by world                                   

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2', 'nomerge')                                                                                                 

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3[qt3support,accessibility,-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3', 'nomerge')                                                                         

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-gui required by world

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kcheckpass-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2[qt3support,accessibility,-debug,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'merge')

    (and 14 more)

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepasswd-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.70.0_beta1', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 7 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of the

--backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if that will

solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=kde-base/kde-env-4.4.0[-kdeprefix,-aqua]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kde-env-4.4.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

----------

## Apetrini

Parti dai problemi piu semplici e assicurati di non averne piu:

```
...kde-base/kde-env-4.4.0 (masked by: ~x86 keyword) ...
```

Quando hai finito con tutti quelli, vedi se emerge riesce a creare tutto il grafico delle dipendenze in maniera giusta.

Per essere sicuri posta anche un "emerge --info" perché se hai una versione vecchia di portage questo non risolve questo tipo di blocchi in automatico.

----------

## mrl4n

Mi sta facendo smascherare il mondo...mi chiedo se sto facendo la cosa corretta.

Il mio emerge --info 

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.7.16 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================                                    

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13                                                                                                    

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 27 Feb 2010 20:45:01 +0000                                                     

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                           

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                           

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1                                                                          

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                          

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                           

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                            

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                     

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                           

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4                                                                             

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                            

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b                                                                            

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/dottout /usr/local/portage/mylocal"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aften alsa asf avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds embedded emboss encode evo fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lame ldap libnotify mad matroska mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odcb ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl scanner sdl session spell spl sql ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd thunar tiff timidity truetype unicode usb vorbis w32codecs webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Apetrini

Se vuoi il sistema aggiornato con qt-4.6.2 e kde-4.4 è ovvio che li dovrai smascherare. Se ti rompi le scatole a farlo a mano c'è autounmask in portage.

Il portage che usi dovrebbe farcela credo....

----------

## fbcyborg

Io non ho mai capito perché, ma l'unico modo che ho trovato per risolvere questo problema (ad esempio per passare da qt-*-4.5.3 a qt-*-4.6.2) è stato quello di fare l'unmerge di tutti i pacchetti qt-* e installarli di nuovo.

----------

## mrl4n

Per cui, dopo aver smascherato "il mondo" devo mettermi a rimuoverlo, per poi aggiornarlo?

Giuro che questo meccanismo proprio non riesco a capirlo.

----------

## fbcyborg

E non lo capisco nemmeno io infatti, solo che se voglio aggiornare qt, devo fare questa operazione. Più che "pericolosa" è noiosa. Infatti, dopo aver aggiunto i seguenti pacchetti in package.keywords, ad esempio:

```
=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1

=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-4.6.2

=x11-libs/qt-multimedia-4.6.2
```

Faccio:

```
emerge -Cav qt-gui qt-script qt-svg qt-sql qt-test qt-core qt-webkit qt-opengl qt-dbus qt-xmlpatterns qt-assistant qt qt-multimedia &&

emerge -av qt-gui qt-script qt-svg qt-sql qt-test qt-core qt-webkit qt-opengl qt-dbus qt-xmlpatterns qt-assistant qt qt-multimedia
```

Altrimenti le versioni più vecchie dei suddetti pacchetti mi bloccano l'aggiornamento a quelle più recenti. E questo mi è sempre successo.

----------

## mrl4n

Ho bisogno di un consiglio, perchè adesso sono ad un bivio, e non vorrei trovarmi con un sistema fortemente instabile; non sono ancora all'altezza di risolvermi tutti i problemi che mi si presentano e non voglio pesare sulle spalle del forum.

Pare che per proseguire devo aggiornare anche portage, nonostante vedo che oltre la mia versione, per ora, ne esiste solo un'altra 

```
[I] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  [P]2.1.6.7 2.1.6.13 2.1.7.16 ~2.1.7.17 [M]~2.2_rc62 [M]~2.2_rc63 {build doc epydoc linguas_pl python3 selinux}

     Installed versions:  2.1.7.16(22:28:36 20/02/2010)(-build -doc -epydoc -linguas_pl -python3 -selinux)
```

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.0 (masked by: EAPI 3)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '2'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

(dependency required by "dev-libs/soprano-2.4.0.1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, le versioni di portage 2.2_rc*, che personalmente uso da quando sono uscite e sono perfette, richiedono baselayout-2 e OpenRC.

C'è una guida nella documentazione ufficiale che spiega come fare e ti consiglio di seguirla.

Per sbloccare questa situazione credo proprio che tu debba passare a portage 2.2 (metti tranquillamente "=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc*" in package.unmask e in package.keywords). Di sicuro con quella versione puoi installare quei pacchetti EAPI masked.

----------

## mrl4n

...Un fallimento nel farlo produrrà un sistema non più avviabile...

Speriamo bene.

Grazie.   :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Tranquillo, se non fai cavolate fila tutto liscio!

Io l'ho fatto su diversi PC e mai un problema.

Mi raccomando usa dispatch-conf a fine processo! Devi aggiornare tutti i files di configurazione.

----------

## mrl4n

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Dunque, le versioni di portage 2.2_rc*, che personalmente uso da quando sono uscite e sono perfette, richiedono baselayout-2 e OpenRC.
> 
> C'è una guida nella documentazione ufficiale che spiega come fare e ti consiglio di seguirla.
> 
> Per sbloccare questa situazione credo proprio che tu debba passare a portage 2.2 (metti tranquillamente "=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc*" in package.unmask e in package.keywords). Di sicuro con quella versione puoi installare quei pacchetti EAPI masked.

 

Non è così semplice...probabilmente per colpa mia.

Continuo a ricevere messaggi d'errore diversi senza riuscire a fare quell'aggiornamento

----------

## fbcyborg

Forse se postassi qualche informazione in più sarebbe utile a tutti noi.

Ad esempio, a che punto sei, e che errore ti da?

----------

## mrl4n

Il risultato dell'ultimo tentativo finisce così 

```
Calculating dependencies |/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dep.py:931: DeprecationWarning: portage.dep.dep_getkey() is deprecated, use portage.dep.Atom.cp instead

  DeprecationWarning)

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dep.py:695: DeprecationWarning: portage.dep.dep_getcpv() is deprecated, use portage.dep.Atom.cpv instead

  DeprecationWarning)

... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-libs/libpng-1.2.42" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/libpng-1.4.0 (masked by: missing keyword)

- media-libs/libpng-1.2.42 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

(dependency required by "app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

con package.keywords 

```
kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

dev-libs/libattica ~x86

x11-libs/qt-core ~x86

x11-libs/qt-webkit ~x86

x11-libs/qt-test ~x86

dev-libs/soprano ~x86

dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies ~x86

x11-libs/qt-qt3support ~x86

x11-libs/qt-gui ~x86

x11-libs/qt-sql ~x86

x11-libs/qt-script ~x86

x11-libs/qt-svg ~x86

x11-libs/qt-opengl ~x86

kde-base/kde-env ~x86

x11-libs/qt-dbus ~x86

dev-db/virtuoso-server ~x86

app-text/ghostscript ~x86

sys-apps/baselayout ~x86

=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc* ~x86

app-text/ghostscript-gpl ~x86

sys-apps/openrc ~x86

```

 e package.unmask

```
=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc*

sys-apps/openrc

=app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.70

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, tu hai deciso di installare una versione testing di app-text/ghostscript-gpl ed altri pacchetti che richiedono (almeno) la versione 1.2.42 di libpng, quindi fai:

```
echo "=media-libs/libpng-1.2.42" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

E ritenta l'emerge.

Hai un semplice problema di pacchetti mascherati.

----------

## mrl4n

Pare non abbia riportato problemi gravi, il sistema si e riavviato.

Due cose minori; ogni lancio di aggiornamenti leggo come prima cosa il messaggio 

```
WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/local/portage/mylocal/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

```

posso dargli un nome qualsiasi?

e l'orologio va un'ora avanti, il resto sembra funzionare correttamente.

A questo punto probabilmente sono arrivato al punto cruciale per cui all'aggiornamento ricevo un avviso di consistenti dimensioni 

```
Total: 27 packages (17 upgrades, 8 new, 2 in new slots, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 297,363 kB

Conflict: 28 blocks (4 unsatisfied)                                                                 

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmenuedit-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/thumbnailers-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksame-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 228 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kwin-4.3.5-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kget-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 9 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kpilot-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kpilot-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksudoku-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/lskat-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmix-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 240 more)

```

----------

## fbcyborg

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Pare non abbia riportato problemi gravi, il sistema si e riavviato.
> 
> Due cose minori; ogni lancio di aggiornamenti leggo come prima cosa il messaggio 
> 
> ```
> ...

 OK, il primo problema lo risolvi così ad esempio:

```
echo "local-repo" >> /usr/local/portage/mylocal/profiles/repo_name
```

E sì, mettici il nome che vuoi.

Quello dell'orologio lo puoi risolvere in due modi: 1) riguarda la documentazione sulla localizzazione, 2) puoi usare ntp.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto probabilmente sono arrivato al punto cruciale per cui all'aggiornamento ricevo un avviso di consistenti dimensioni 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Per questo problema invece io cercerei di non installare kdelibs-4.4.0.

Puoi farlo mascherando quel pacchetto in package.mask, ma te lo sconsiglio.

Probabilmente c'è qualche pacchetto che lo vuole. Per scoprire quale sia puoi usare un

```
emerge -uDNavt world
```

Dovresti scoprirlo con la struttura ad albero che ti viene mostrata.

A quel punto, fai il downgrade alla versione 4.3.5 del pacchetto che richiede kde-4.4.0 e tutto dovrebbe andare liscio.

----------

## mrl4n

Ho verificato con 

```
emerge -uDNavt world
```

 e mi viene difficile utilizzare la soluzione che mi hai proposto, in quanto i pacchetti sono 4 e tutti e 4 già alla versione 4.3.5 

```
[blocks B     ] kde-base/libkworkspace:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkworkspace:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                                          

[blocks B     ] kde-base/plasma-workspace:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/plasma-workspace:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                                    

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kpilot:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kpilot:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                                                        

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)            
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusa ma kdelibs-4.4.0 è già installato?

Se sì, fai il downgrade alla versione 4.3.5. Poi vediamo quale pacchetto reclama la 4.4.0.

```
emerge -av =kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5
```

----------

## mrl4n

No, sono fermo alla versione 4.3.5

----------

## fbcyborg

E allora chi è il pacchetto che richiede questa 4.4.0? Dovresti vederlo dall'albero che ti genera il comando emerge -uDNavt world.

----------

## mrl4n

Ti riporto esattamente quello che mi restituisce 

```
emerge -uDNavt world
```

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] app-portage/layman-1.2.3  USE="git subversion -test" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-util/subversion-1.6.9 [1.6.6] USE="berkdb dso kde%* nls perl python sasl webdav-neon -apache2 -bash-completion -ctypes-python -debug -doc -emacs -extras -gnome-keyring -java -ruby -test -vim-syntax -webdav-serf" 5,351 kB                                                                    

[ebuild     U ] net-print/hplip-3.10.2 [3.9.12-r1] USE="gtk hpcups libnotify qt4 scanner -doc -fax -hpijs -minimal -new-hpcups -parport -policykit -snmp -static-ppds -udev-acl" 20,944 kB                    

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0 [4.3.5] USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook nls opengl semantic-desktop spell ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -mmx -openexr -policykit -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf"                                     

[blocks b     ]  kde-base/kdelibs:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdelibs:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                                                     

[uninstall    ]   kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook nls opengl semantic-desktop spell ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -mmx -openexr -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf"                                                     

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0 [4.3.5] USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook nls opengl semantic-desktop spell ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -mmx -openexr -policykit -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf" 13,755 kB                           

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/soprano-2.4.0.1 [2.3.1-r1] USE="dbus raptor redland* virtuoso%* -clucene* -debug -doc -java*" 1,899 kB                                                                              

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-db/libiodbc-3.52.7  USE="gtk" 1,015 kB                                           

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.5  USE="nls -accessibility (-aqua) (-kdeprefix)"                 

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) (-cups) -floppy (-kdeprefix) -lirc"        

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/superkaramba-4.3.5  USE="handbook python (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"                                                                                            

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 [4.5.3] USE="accessibility exceptions%* kde (-aqua) -debug -pch -phonon"                                                                                      

[blocks b     ]     <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                     

[ebuild     U ]      x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r2] USE="exceptions%* kde (-aqua) -debug -pch" 156,838 kB                                                                                                

[nomerge      ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups"                                    

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.71 [8.64-r3] USE="X cairo cups gtk -bindist -djvu -jpeg2k (-cjk%)" LINGUAS="-ja% -ko% -zh_CN% -zh_TW%" 24,655 kB                                                  

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r2] USE="exceptions%* kde (-aqua) -debug -pch"         

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                         

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0 [4.3.5] USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook nls opengl semantic-desktop spell ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -mmx -openexr -policykit -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf"                                     

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.2  82 kB                                         

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/libattica-0.1.1  USE="-debug" 29 kB                                          

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.5  USE="nls -accessibility (-aqua) (-kdeprefix)"                 

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdewebdev-meta-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)"                             

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kfilereplace-4.3.5  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"                                                                                                   

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 [4.5.3] USE="accessibility exceptions%* kde (-aqua) -debug -pch -phonon"                                                                                      

[blocks b     ]     <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                     

[ebuild     U ]      x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r1] USE="exceptions%* qt3support (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                                                               

[blocks b     ]       <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                      

[ebuild     U ]        x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r1] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                                                                     

[blocks b     ]         <x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                   

[ebuild     U ]          x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r1] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                                                                  

[blocks b     ]           <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                           

[ebuild     U ]            x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2 [4.5.3] USE="accessibility exceptions%* kde (-aqua) -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB                                                                         

[blocks b     ]             <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                                

[ebuild     U ]              x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r2] USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions%* glib gtk mng qt3support tiff (-aqua) -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama" 0 kB                    

[blocks b     ]               <x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                           

[ebuild     U ]                x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r1] USE="exceptions%* iconv (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                                                          

[blocks b     ]                 <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2)                                                            

[ebuild     U ]                  x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 [4.5.3] USE="exceptions%* iconv mysql qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB                                            

[blocks b     ]                   <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2)                                                         

[ebuild     U ]                    x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2 [4.5.3-r1] USE="exceptions%* (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                                                              

[ebuild     U ]                     x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1 [4.5.3-r2] USE="exceptions%* glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -doc -optimized-qmake% -pch" 0 kB                                         

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0 [4.3.5] USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook nls opengl semantic-desktop spell ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -mmx -openexr -policykit -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf"                                     

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kde-env-4.4.0 [4.3.5-r1] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"        

[blocks b     ]   kde-base/kde-env:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kde-env:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kde-env-4.4.0)                                                                                    

[uninstall    ]    kde-base/kde-env-4.3.5-r1  USE="(-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"                     

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kde-env-4.4.0 [4.3.5-r1] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB   

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/soprano-2.4.0.1 [2.3.1-r1] USE="dbus raptor redland* virtuoso%* -clucene* -debug -doc -java*"                                                                                        

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.0  USE="ldap readline -kerberos -static-libs" 68,518 kB    

[nomerge      ] dev-util/subversion-1.6.9 [1.6.6] USE="berkdb dso kde%* nls perl python sasl webdav-neon -apache2 -bash-completion -ctypes-python -debug -doc -emacs -extras -gnome-keyring -java -ruby -test -vim-syntax -webdav-serf"                                                                              

[ebuild     U ]  net-misc/neon-0.29.3 [0.29.0] USE="nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -gnutls -kerberos -libproxy -pkcs11" LINGUAS="-cs -de -fr -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 861 kB                                     

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/soprano-2.4.0.1 [2.3.1-r1] USE="dbus raptor redland* virtuoso%* -clucene* -debug -doc -java*"                                                                                        

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/redland-1.0.10-r1  USE="berkdb mysql ssl xml -iodbc -odbc -postgres -sqlite" 1,533 kB                                                                                               

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.17  USE="pcre xml -gmp -test" 1,233 kB                           

[nomerge      ] dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.0  USE="ldap readline -kerberos -static-libs"               

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-db/virtuoso-odbc-6.1.0  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB                                   

[nomerge      ] net-print/hplip-3.10.2 [3.9.12-r1] USE="gtk hpcups libnotify qt4 scanner -doc -fax -hpijs -minimal -new-hpcups -parport -policykit -snmp -static-ppds -udev-acl"                              

[nomerge      ]  media-gfx/xsane-0.996  USE="jpeg nls png tiff -gimp -lcms"                            

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/tiff-3.9.2-r1 [3.9.2] USE="cxx jpeg zlib -jbig" 0 kB                      

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libpng-1.2.42 [1.2.40] 656 kB                                             

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libkworkspace:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkworkspace:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                                          

[blocks B     ] kde-base/plasma-workspace:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/plasma-workspace:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                                    

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kpilot:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kpilot:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                                                        

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                            

Total: 27 packages (17 upgrades, 8 new, 2 in new slots, 2 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 297,363 kB

Conflict: 15 blocks (4 unsatisfied)                                                                 

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmenuedit-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/thumbnailers-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksame-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 229 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kwin-4.3.5-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kget-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 9 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/gx-mail-notify-0.4.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kpilot-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kpilot-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    kde-base/kpilot required by @world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksudoku-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/lskat-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmix-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 240 more)
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Effettivamente non è chiarissima la cosa..

Prova un:

```
equery d kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0
```

----------

## mrl4n

Ed effettivamente mi riporta un not found 

```
# equery d kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0

[ Searching for packages depending on kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0... ]

!!! Warning: No packages found matching kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0

```

Ho trovato tra i pacchetti smascherati anche kde-base/kdelibs; l'ho rimascherato ed ora sto aggiornando gli altri pacchetti, vedo poi se è il caso di smascherarlo nuovamente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Eh, infatti.. sicuramente una causa potrebbe essere stata la presenza di un "=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0" in package.keywords.

Bastava toglierla, e appunto vedere cosa usciva fuori..

Facci sapere.

----------

## Kernel78

non ho il tempo di seguire tutto il discorso per darti una mano ma un consiglio che voglio darti è di specificare SEMPRE la versione di un pacchetto quando lo smascheri tramite package.keywords

per esempio io uso sempre il formato

```
=categoria/nome-versione* ~keyword
```

per esempio per smascherare amarok ho usato

```
=media-sound/amarok-2.2.2.90* ~amd64
```

tieni conto di due cose che io ritengo MOLTO importanti:

- in questo modo eviti di tirarti dentro pacchetti testing appena inseriti che richiedano dipendenze ancora più testing con probabili casini tipo questo che stai affrontando

- usando l'asterisco subito dopo la versione ti garantisci che tutte le release successive per quella versione saranno smascherate e installate

Io poi smaschero SEMPRE la versione minima richiesta

In bocca al lupo

----------

## mrl4n

Fin'ora non ho mai specificato la versione...farò tesoro di questa dritta...GRAZIE  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io poi smaschero SEMPRE la versione minima richiesta

 

Così faccio sempre anche io! Ottimo consiglio.

Nota: la stringa "~arch", nell'esempio "~amd64" non serve più. Basta indicare il nome del pacchetto.

Nella fattispecie, se volessi smascherare kdelibs-4.4.0, come ti ho accennato prima basta che tu faccia:

```
echo "=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Nota: la stringa "~arch", nell'esempio "~amd64" non serve più. Basta indicare il nome del pacchetto.

 

ottimo, non si smette mai di imparare  :Wink: 

----------

## mrl4n

Non c'è verso...se cerco di installare kdelibs-4.4.0 ricomincia il circolo vizioso 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libattica-0.1.1  USE="-debug" 29 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.2  82 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0 [4.3.5] USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook nls opengl semantic-desktop spell ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -mmx -openexr -policykit -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf" 13,755 kB                           

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                            

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libkworkspace:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkworkspace:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                                          

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdelibs:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdelibs:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                                                      

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdelibs:4.4[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdelibs:4.4[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5)                                                                                      

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kpilot:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kpilot:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                                                        

[blocks B     ] kde-base/plasma-workspace:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/plasma-workspace:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0)                                                                    

Total: 3 packages (2 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 13,865 kB

Conflict: 6 blocks (6 unsatisfied)                                    

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kwin-4.3.5-r1', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kget-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 9 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdelibs:4.3 required by @world

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/gx-mail-notify-0.4.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksudoku-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/lskat-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmix-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 240 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kmenuedit-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/thumbnailers-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksame-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 229 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kpilot-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kpilot-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

    kde-base/kpilot required by @world

```

----------

## fbcyborg

NON devi installare la versione 4.4.0, perché vuoi installarla?

Se decidi di installare la versione 4.4.0, devi per forza aggiornare tutti i pacchetti che usano kdelibs (tutto kde), alla versione 4.3.5.

Ti consiglio di installare la versione 4.3.5 che è stabile.

----------

## mrl4n

La versione 4.3.5 è quella che ho già; ho letto di alcuni miglioramenti nella 4.4.0 che volevo valutare.

Aspetterò il naturale svolgersi degli smascheramenti.

Grazie di tutto.Last edited by mrl4n on Tue Mar 02, 2010 8:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

OK!  :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> =media-sound/amarok-2.2.2.90* ~amd64
> ```
> ...

 

questa forma non è consigliabile, molto meglio:

```
~media-sound/amarok-2.2.2.90
```

la tilde fa sì che emerge prenda in automatico tutte le revision per quella specifica versione (e risparmi pure un carattere).

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> =media-sound/amarok-2.2.2.90* ~amd64
> ```
> ...

 

buono a sapersi, adesso mi riformatto i miei tool  :Wink: 

P.S. ma siamo sicuri nel seguire i tuoi consigli ?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (scherzo, dopo l'incomprensione su buzz volevo sdrammatizzare ancora un po')

----------

## devilheart

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Io non ho mai capito perché, ma l'unico modo che ho trovato per risolvere questo problema (ad esempio per passare da qt-*-4.5.3 a qt-*-4.6.2) è stato quello di fare l'unmerge di tutti i pacchetti qt-* e installarli di nuovo.

 ti basta aggiornare il mondo invece che richiedere l'aggiornamento delle sole qt

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> P.S. ma siamo sicuri nel seguire i tuoi consigli ?    (scherzo, dopo l'incomprensione su buzz volevo sdrammatizzare ancora un po')

 

p.s.: (sempre per sdrammatizzare) al limite ti capiterà nuovamente di "slogarti la mascella" per aver usato impropriamente un consiglio altrui, di frignare come un bambino dell'asilo e di dare la colpa dei tuoi errori agli altri   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ~media-sound/amarok-2.2.2.90
> ```
> ...

 

ok, testata e funziona  :Wink: 

Ho pensato che evidentemente mi fossi perso qualche aggiornamento quindi ho provato a cercare in man emerge e in man portage ma non ho trovato riferimenti a questa forma ...

Visto che vorrei rimanere aggiornato potresti indicarmi dove trovare documentazione per approfondire ?

Grazie mille.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Visto che vorrei rimanere aggiornato potresti indicarmi dove trovare documentazione per approfondire ?
> 
> Grazie mille.

 

facciamo così, tu finisci di sistemare (come avevi promesso) i thread dei GWR che hai incasinato e io ti dico dove ho letto quella funzionalità.

----------

## Kernel78

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Visto che vorrei rimanere aggiornato potresti indicarmi dove trovare documentazione per approfondire ?
> 
> Grazie mille. 
> 
> facciamo così, tu finisci di sistemare (come avevi promesso) i thread dei GWR che hai incasinato e io ti dico dove ho letto quella funzionalità.

 

fatto, adesso spara ...

P.S. mi sono dato una lettura veloce dei post e mi sembrava che i commenti fossero tutti scaturiti dal gwr 1.4 ma se mi fossi sbagliato fammelo sapere con un mp e vedrò di rimediare  :Wink: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> fatto, adesso spara ...

 

grazie, pare essere tutto a posto.

dove ho trovato queste features di portage non documentate? qui:

```
# cat /${PORTDIR}/sys-apps/portage/ChangeLog
```

e leggendo il blog di Zac Medico dove vengono presentate le nuove feature di portage.

----------

## lsegalla

Mi son trovato anche io in mezzo a tutto sto casino (e infatti devo ancora iniziare ad affrontarlo).

Solo che se mi ci metto io... fra lo scarso tempo a disposizione e la scarsa autonomia che ho in materia divento una piaga per tutti voi    :Laughing: 

Adesso pero' scherzi a parte... io mica pensavo di farlo tutto sto passaggio, pero' mi piace tenere il sistema aggiornato... e non ho maskato niente di tutto questo, che mi consigliate di fare?

(superlol)

Nel mentre continuo ad aggiornarmi il resto del sistema pian pianino...

-- EDIT --

Cito un esempio, il primo che riesco a vedere con un emerge -uDNp world

```
[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 [4.5.3] USE="exceptions%* (-aqua)"                                            

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.6.2, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2) 
```

Non è che l'aggiornamento mi è richiesto perchè qualche tempo fa magari ho abilitato qualche USE (che magari ora non mi serve piu' e via dicendo?)

----------

## fbcyborg

qt-sql-6.2 è stabile ora. 

Come ho detto in un precedente post, disinstalla tutti i pacchetti qt della versione precedente e installa quelli più recenti.

----------

## lsegalla

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> qt-sql-6.2 è stabile ora. 
> 
> Come ho detto in un precedente post, disinstalla tutti i pacchetti qt della versione precedente e installa quelli più recenti.

 

Un piccolo particolare: da qualche giorno mi esce anche questo messaggio:

```
!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

```

Facendo quello che mi dice il sistema non vengono rilevati errori

```
# emaint --check world

Checking world for problems

100% [========================================================================>]

Finished

```

Posso continuare tranquillo per il momento o vado incontro a casini ?

Altrimenti mi faccio sto update e dopo comincio a pensare a sto problema del portage... (se è vero che c'è)

----------

## fbcyborg

Sinceramente non so cosa dirti in merito a quel problema. Mi dispiace.

----------

## lsegalla

Ho disinstallato tutti i pacchetti vecchi come mi dicevi, e ho reinstallato tutto (previo backup, visto il problema che c'era).

C'è stato solo un problema (che devo ancora risolvere) con qt-webkit (manco so a cosa serva).

Emerge è arrivato fino alla fine, ma mi visualizza un emake failed su qt-webkit

----------

## fbcyborg

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

>  mi visualizza un emake failed su qt-webkit

 

È un po' poco come informazione, posta un bel po' più di roba.

----------

## lsegalla

Hai pienamente ragione. Eread dice quanto segue:

```
>>> Messages generated by process 26836 on 2010-03-15 12:17:12 CET for package x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2:

ERROR: compile

ERROR: x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2 failed:

  emake failed

Call stack:

    ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

  environment, line 3368:  Called qt4-build_src_compile

  environment, line 3020:  Called build_directories 'src/3rdparty/webkit/WebCore' 'tools/designer/src/plugins/qwebview'

  environment, line  604:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

          emake CC="@echo compiling \$< && $(tc-getCC)" CXX="@echo compiling \$< && $(tc-getCXX)" LINK="@echo linking \$@ && $(tc-getCXX)" || die "emake failed";

If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2',

the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2'.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2/temp/environment'.

S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2'

```

Un revdep-rebuild mi dice che è tutto a posto.

Un emerge -uDNp world mi dice che non c'è piu' niente da emergere, quindi forse a sto punto sono a posto... anche se mi sembra strano quel messaggio (e non vorrei portarvi OT)

----------

## fbcyborg

Guarda, se potessi postarlo, forse sarebbe utile anche vedere cosa dice ancor prima di quello. Tu hai usato eread, ma mi piacerebbe sapere cosa dice prima ancora. Lancia un emerge qt-webkit, e vedi dove si ferma. 

Di solito io quando succede qualcosa del genere vedo l'errore e vado a cercare sul forum se qualcun altro ha avuto lo stesso problema.

----------

## lsegalla

Mistero... tutto risolto da solo!

```
install -m 755 -p "../../../../../plugins/designer/libqwebview.so" "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2/image//usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/libqwebview.so"

>>> Completed installing qt-webkit-4.6.2 into /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2/image/

strip: i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment

   usr/lib/qt4/libQtWebKit.so.4.6.2

   usr/lib/qt4/plugins/designer/libqwebview.so

>>> Installing (1 of 1) x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.6.2

>>> Recording x11-libs/qt-webkit in "world" favorites file...

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## fbcyborg

A volte lo fanno!  :Very Happy: 

Meglio così!

----------

